# Help finding a new call please



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

I just got the cabelas flyer in the mail and noticed that they are having a sale on all in stock goose and duck calls and figured i might as well pick up a new short reed. The brands that are on sale are zink, RNT, foiles, and Buck Gardner. right now im blowing a TG super thang, TG super mag poly carb, and a freestyle refugee (not the best call). One of my hunting partners blows a DRC and i really like the sound of that. Anything from those manufactures that gets close?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

There all good. Probably just wanna go there and try them all out and make a decision from there. They require a little diffrent air pressure as you well know. So go try them all out. Who know maybe you will buy two and be a call whore like the rest of us!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

What is your price range that you are looking for?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Death Row Calls hands down.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Same opinion from me if its in your price area. Easy to use and you can't beat the sound.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

You got the best, why waste money on the rest?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

USAlx50 said:


> You got the best, why waste money on the rest?


I agree, on sale doesn't mean it's free.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Go blow them all and see which you like best.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

make the $50 investment and put triple crown guts in your grounds poly carb


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

Price doesnt matter much. i would just buy a drc but scheels isnt having the sale. looking from something thats a little higher pitched that will be good for moans.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

team.mother.flockers said:


> Price doesnt matter much. i would just buy a drc but scheels isnt having the sale. looking from something thats a little higher pitched that will be good for moans.


Here I thought women were the only ones that bought something with the justification of "it was on sale." :lol:

Just giving you a hard time man, lord knows I've bought a lot of waterfowling stuff I didn't need because the price was right.

As I age, the saying "if you don't need it, its really not that good of a deal," seems to ring true a lot.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Something wrong with your Super Thang? I have a Real thang I'd sell you if you want something high pitched


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

USAlx50 said:


> team.mother.flockers said:
> 
> 
> > Price doesnt matter much. i would just buy a drc but scheels isnt having the sale. looking from something thats a little higher pitched that will be good for moans.
> ...


If something is on sale in the waterfowl area, then a guy needs it.


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

great minds think alike... does anyone have calls from these brands that they like? thats more of what im looking for.


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

If high pitched is what you are looking for i would go with the RNT dirty bird or the zink LM1 they are both great calls.


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I would go there and blow them, then make your decision. I would also ask them if you can take it outside, there is quite the sound difference. It is Cabelas, so they will not have a problem with that. Just because someone else likes the call, and it sounds good with them, doesn't mean it will ring true on your lanyard. I have a couple calls that fall into that bracket. I bought them because the price was right, and now they do not get used. By the way, if you are looking for a Foiles SMH that was used about 10 times I can sell you one, at a very reasonable price.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I would go blow the calls at Cabelas. Look at the Foiles calls which are great sounding. The Foiles Field Staff should be at Grand Forks this weekend and he can help you pick the right one.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

If someone offered to trade me a 5 drop lanyard full of Zink and Foiles acrylics for my beat to hell poly Super Mag that is held together with tape, I would :toofunny: so hard that I'd probably p!ss myself.

But, I know that's not what you want to hear, so I'll cast my vote for a Dirty Bird.


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

saunders traffic with the broke in guts...is another you should look into


----------



## xTrMWtRFwLr (Jul 28, 2009)

Top notch if your looking for a higher pitched call with a great low end murmur or grunt Id recommend Foiles Strait Meat Honker. But this is JMO!!!!!!!!!This is the first short reed call I learned on and now its my backup call.


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

hey thanks for the help guys. I went to Cabelas and tried what they had. Liked the straight meat honker but it just wasnt doing it for me. Decided to just go ahead and order myself a DRC Life sentence which i know i like.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

Great idea. You will like using that call. And the follow up customer service is great. Enjoy


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i am a call maker and use my own ( hence the "king canada" username) but have never got into making any real numbers for commercial sale. maybe someday. i have blown the finer commercial calls whenever the chance came up. i like to compare and see what everyone's stuff sounds like. i enjoy seeing what else is out there and appreciate good workmanship. my favorites are the Zink calls. the only high dollar calls i did not like at all were Foiles. i have blown the straight meat honker and mallard. not impressed. if i absolutely had to buy a pair of honker calls i would take the money maker for big canadas and the little man for lessers. and i am very picky.


----------

